# classical music composition



## mbogsong (May 11, 2012)

hi, my name is mbog song johannes and i'm a composer of classical contemporary music.
i've posted some of my composition in youtube.com; just type this: FOXESTETSVEN on youtube search
and you will not be desapointed. i got some concerto for piano, sonata for piano and impromptu and for other music instrument also. if you are interested; please go to youtube.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

The quality of the recordings is terrible. You can't expect people to listen to your compositions like this.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Or to watch you simply staring into the webcam.


----------

